# Used cars - Where to maintain



## daman22 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'm considering to buy a used car but my only worry is if i will be able to find places that i can maintain my car for reasonable prices? 
I asked several people and i get Sharjah and Sheikh Zayed road answers which are very broad options. Of course you can always fix your cars at the dealers.

My question is, anyone knows of specific garages close to media city that i can take my car to, which will most probably be a kia picanto, chevrolet spark or hyundai i10.

The #1 advice on the net for buying used cars is "Find the garage first, then buy the car".

Thanks


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

there is a small shop across from IKEA in festival city that does good work and is dirt cheap


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

A2B Garage and Pheonix Workshop in Al Quoz, off Um Sequem street, both have a good reputation.


----------



## Desert Dog (Nov 11, 2012)

I would give Saluki a try - behind Times Square in Al Quoz.


----------



## daman22 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys, Festival city is too far from my location.
But i'll definitely check the places in Alquoz and ask for their advice about what used car to buy, preferably one with cheap part prices.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Cheap doesn't mean good! I used AAA, they have 2 outlets, one is in Al Quoz, so not far from Media City.


----------



## daman22 (Dec 29, 2012)

I know Chocoholic, but i have very bad experience with used cars and mechanics from my home country and i'm trying to be careful this time with the decision that i'll make.

Staying away from BMWs, Mercedes and Audis is the first step. I think i need to go with some Toyota since lots of people are driving it and there should be lots of competition selling car parts.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I was actually referring to the poster who said somewhere was 'dirt cheap' - to me, you get what you pay for. The dealers are a rip off.

I've only ever maintained and serviced all my cars at AAA - they deal with all makes and models. Never had an issue.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> A2B Garage and Pheonix Workshop in Al Quoz, off Um Sequem street, both have a good reputation.


I used to use A2B all the time but I do not use them anymore due to multiple bad experiences. They used to be good but now they charge western prices for eastern service.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree about A2B. I had used them 2 years ago and was satisfied. A few months ago I went back and was unsatisfied with the work. I felt that the business was a bit dodgy and unprofessional


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

They must have changed ownership as it used to be run by British expats.


----------

